# Dwarves Near the Lonely-Mountain



## Neumy (Aug 2, 2007)

I have noticed during my recent read of The Hobbit a comment made by Thorin regarding the location of his Dwarven brothers near the Lonely-Mountain. I had always assumed that the only Dwarves that were near was Dain in the Iron-Mountains; but ...



> Then Thorin burst forth in anger: 'Our thanks, Rac Carc's son. You and your people shall not be forgotten. But none of our gold shall thieves take or the violent carry off while we are alive. If you would earn our thanks still more, bring us news of any that draw near. Also I would beg of you, if any of you are still young and strong of wing, *that you would send messengers to our kin in the mountains of the North, both west from here and east, and tell them of our plight.* But go specially to my cousin Dain in the Iron Hills, for he has many people well-armed, and dwells nearest to this place. Bid him hasten!"


This seems to indicate that there are Dwarves North, West, and East of the Lonely-Mountain. And perhaps the east that is mentioned does not include the Iron-Mountains.

The history of the Dwarves tell us that they had made homes in the northern mountains; and although most would have been driven out by dragons and other such beasts, there might be a few that still lived there. But where would more Dwarves be in the West and East?

Thorin says that Dain is the nearest to him. So we can assume that the other dwellings are farther away. But who would he be sending these messages to? (Perhaps Blue-Mountain Dwarves in the west?)

I am just wondering if anyone has any thoughts on this. I'd love to hear your insights.


----------



## YayGollum (Aug 2, 2007)

Something that I hadn't given much thought to. Hm. I don't see much evidence that I am correct about this in any mapses, but ---> Mayhaps he is merely talking about Dain to the north in the Iron Hills proper, and any Dwarves to the west or east would be in the same mountain range, but in some section of them called something else? To back that up, I could point out that Dwarves weren't at there strongest, at that time. Where before the place was called the Iron Hills, bits of them could have spread about, stationing themselves in different regions. Mayhaps? No? Anyways, to the east, I can always bring up the fact that Tolkien didn't write about stuff too far to the east. Who knows how many other Dwarvish places there could be? In a whisper ---> I totally read that book recently, as well. That The Lord Of The Rings story is up next. I've only gotten to Tom Bombadil, so far. Am on a lookout for crazy new theories.


----------



## baragund (Aug 3, 2007)

Argggh! I don't have my mapses either, but I recall a mountain range separate from the Iron Hills that run east-west well to the north of Erebor. I always thought these other Dwarvish settlements were scattered about in those mountains.


----------



## chrysophalax (Aug 3, 2007)

Methinks that you may be referring to the ancient land of my kin, the Grey Mountains. The Dwarves there proved to be nearly indigestable, so they were driven out. This mountain range served as the northern edge of Rhovanion.


----------



## Bucky (Dec 21, 2007)

Far to the East is another mountain range called The Red Mountains, from whence the Elves came.

The Seven fathers of the Dwarves were spread about in various mountain ranges & set there in sleep to await the Awakening of The Elves.

Two Kindreds had homes in the Blue Mountains, at Nogrod & Mt. Dolmed.
The third, Durin's, were in the Misty Mountains at Khazad-Dum, aka, Moria.
The fourth, if you believe they were one of the 7, The Petty Dwarves (I do), were at Nargothrond in Belariand before the Elves of Findrod Felagund.
The other 3 kindreds aren't mentioned, but we have some hints......

First, it says in the Tale of Years that some of every Race becides Elves fought on each side in the great battle of Dagorlad between Sauron and the Last Alliance of Elves and Men. This means Dwarves were on both sides.
The Kindred of Durin fought with The Last Alliance, but what Dwarves fought for Sauron?
Most likely, they would be Dwarves who were in 'enemy held territoy', and that leaves only two mountain ranges, the Red Mountains of the far East and the Grey Mountains of Harad (not Wilderland).
As there are few other mountain ranges that could have Dwarves of the 7 kindreds in them, it is possible two or even all 3 of the otheer kindreds were set to sleep in these two ranges......

Why?
What are the other possibilities?
The Iron Hills were Durin's Folk removed from Moria via Erebor & The Grey Mountains of Wilderland.....

The Grey Mountains of Wilderland are a probable location of a 5th Kindred, as Durin's Folk also settled there between stops at Erebor (the Lonely Mountain). They left there due to the influx of Dragons from the Withered Heath & returned to Erebor. It seems somewhat likely that, as in the Blue Mountains, Durin's Folk mingled with another Kindred, although there is no mention of this.

That still leaves one Kindred set in each Far Harad & the Far East.........

There are or were other mountain ranges in Middle Earth, but they are unlikely candidates for dwellings of the dwarves.....

The Iron Mountains, used by Morgoth as protection for Angband & Utumno & thoroughly mined by his slaves, seems completely out.

So do all other mountain ranges in Beleriand, as it is clearly stated in The Silmarillion that 'The dwarves first entered Beleriand' & 'The Elves thought themselves the only beings that spoke'.
So, only the hidden Petty Dwarves were there......

That leaves us with only the White Mountains, which have no evidence of having had a Dwarvish pressence.

Speculation on Mordor by Middle Earth Geologists is that it was underwater until the Fall of Beliariand at the end of The First Age, so it would be out too....

Does anyone have any thoughts or further info to add?


----------

